# Subtle Plaid Place Mats



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

This is my pattern so you are free to use it.

This type of crochet is known as 'filet' crochet. See those unfilled squares? That is a double crochet, ch 1, and double crochet, thus leaving a hole. Those 'holes' make a plaid type affect.

PLEASE NOTE: there are TWO patterns. One if you use worsted weight yarn, and one if you are using No. 18 nylon cord.

The nylon cord, just like ALL nylon thread, must have the cut end sealed. I use a cigarette lighter and move the thread through the flame 2 or 3 times until I see it melting. DO NOT LIGHT IT ON FIRE... 

To download the PDF pattern, look for the word "Download" on this page, it will be blue and underlined.

I bought the #18 Nylon cord at the Knitting-Warehouse online store: http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/477609.html


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a sweet little doiley I bought at a boot sale,,exactly that stitch! Beautiful!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

cakes said:


> I have a sweet little doiley I bought at a boot sale,,exactly that stitch! Beautiful!


A doily?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

By No. 18 nylon cord, do you mean this stuff: http://www.amazon.com/BeadSmith-Super-Lon-Cord-Twisted-Nylon/dp/B005Q0ULX0


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> By No. 18 nylon cord, do you mean this stuff: http://www.amazon.com/BeadSmith-Super-Lon-Cord-Twisted-Nylon/dp/B005Q0ULX0


I don't know if it is the same or not. I do know what I bought was a 150 yard spool for $4.99.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> A doily?


yes. crocheted in white thread and oblong in shape.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

cakes said:


> yes. crocheted in white thread and oblong in shape.


Not surprising, I suppose. Filet crochet goes back a long, long ways. I'm glad you rescued it! You get angel wings for that one. *wink*


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> This is my pattern so you are free to use it.
> 
> This type of crochet is known as 'filet' crochet. See those unfilled squares? That is a double crochet, ch 1, and double crochet, thus leaving a hole. Those 'holes' make a plaid type affect.
> 
> ...


I do like those place mats! Problem is I don't crochet. Any chance the pattern can be converted to knit? Crochet instructions for left handed persons were almost non-existent years ago so I chose to learn to knit instead. Thanks for information.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. I'm saving this pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

They are lovely. Thanks for the pattern, another project to add to the list.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> This is my pattern so you are free to use it.
> 
> This type of crochet is known as 'filet' crochet. See those unfilled squares? That is a double crochet, ch 1, and double crochet, thus leaving a hole. Those 'holes' make a plaid type affect.


These look great; it's the preciseness of your work along with excellent photography that raises these to super status. Maybe it's your rigorous blocking, but whatever, they look very professional.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

SusieQue said:


> I do like those place mats! Problem is I don't crochet. Any chance the pattern can be converted to knit? Crochet instructions for left handed persons were almost non-existent years ago so I chose to learn to knit instead. Thanks for information.


Did you see the 'chart' instructions in my PDF download? I suspect you could convert those two basic crochet stitches to represent two basic knitting stitches.

Just make a note that I should have redone the chart. You see, I increased the stitches, on both sides of the mat (not top and bottom) to be a total of 4 stitches before the first 'space' (the left side has 4 after the last space).

Have you visited YouTube.com to find left handed knitting instructions and patterns? I know there is such for crocheters.

Good luck. I know your knitted place mats will have a very elegant feel to them!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Did you see the 'chart' instructions in my PDF download? I suspect you could convert those two basic crochet stitches to represent two basic knitting stitches.
> 
> Just make a note that I should have redone the chart. You see, I increased the stitches, on both sides of the mat (not top and bottom) to be a total of 4 stitches before the first 'space' (the left side has 4 after the last space).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your information and encouragement. At the time I learned to knit (in the 60s) I had no idea there was such a thing as right or left handed knitting, just assumed since I would be using both hands I would be knitting. Evidently I knit right handed as I just checked a video on left-handed knitting and found that's not the way I knit. Anyway, I will try to convert to a knit stitch. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> These look great; it's the preciseness of your work along with excellent photography that raises these to super status. Maybe it's your rigorous blocking, but whatever, they look very professional.


Guilty: They are blocked, and that is what, as you said and noticed, makes the difference.

The photography... I simply seem to have knack for getting it right. *shrugs* Don't know why.

THANK YOU!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very nice. I'm saving this pattern. Thanks.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

tikeur said:


> Very nice. I'm saving this pattern. Thanks.


Thank you!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

They are lovely!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

These are very pretty!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, saved to make for Christmas gift.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow love this pattern will be doing for wedding gifts . thank you for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

SusieQue said:


> I do like those place mats! Problem is I don't crochet. Any chance the pattern can be converted to knit? Crochet instructions for left handed persons were almost non-existent years ago so I chose to learn to knit instead. Thanks for information.


I think you can use YOs instead of a chain one. The rest looks like a solid square which can be done in knitting instead of crochet.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

SusieQue said:


> I do like those place mats! Problem is I don't crochet. Any chance the pattern can be converted to knit? Crochet instructions for left handed persons were almost non-existent years ago so I chose to learn to knit instead. Thanks for information.


SusieQue, give your self a gift and learn how to crochet, its fun, and you only have to worry about ONE stitch. there are how to video's on how to do it for left handers now. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Your placemats are beautiful and look terrific on your table. I could not help but notice the table runner also. Did you crochet that as well? It's gorgeous!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the way you take time to display your work beautifully when you photo it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> This is my pattern so you are free to use it.
> 
> This type of crochet is known as 'filet' crochet. See those unfilled squares? That is a double crochet, ch 1, and double crochet, thus leaving a hole. Those 'holes' make a plaid type affect.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing! I've been looking high and low for a placemat pattern that "moved" me and this has done it.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

I may give it a go on the knitting machine if I can, maybe? Thanks.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

These are wonderful.. I think I might make my sister-in-law a set of them.. do I have to follow the graph??
Thank you!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> Thanks, saved to make for Christmas gift.


If you make these with worsted weight yarn, then you can weave ribbons through those rows of open squares. Use seasonal colors, or a variety of colors to fit the occasion.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

A definite keeper. Thanks


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think you can use YOs instead of a chain one. The rest looks like a solid square which can be done in knitting instead of crochet.


Thank YOU for helping convert this to knit instructions, Tamarque!! You're a sweetheart!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

diansirkin said:


> Your placemats are beautiful and look terrific on your table. I could not help but notice the table runner also. Did you crochet that as well? It's gorgeous!


*smacks forehead* Oh duh...

Nope, I bought that from the Dollar Store a few years ago. They also offered the matching place mats, too! For a buck each, I just couldn't pass it up. *blushing*


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

LinJurm said:


> I love the way you take time to display your work beautifully when you photo it.


One thing I've found to be very helpful, and it was a surprise to me, is to take your work outside, in a shaded area, and then photograph it. That natural light is very kind to the item being photographed, yes, people, too!!

The other thing I do is to 'crop' the image and sometimes I use a 'blurred' boarder because it allows be to focus the viewer's attention "into" the center of the photograph, and it removes distractions.

I'm preparing to make a photo box! That's a regular cardboard box with the open side facing you. The top, the right and the left sides are mostly removed and a piece of white cloth is taped/glued over those three openings. Are you with me??

Then, I'll slip a piece of poster board, any color that I need, into the box, beginning at the bottom of the front opening, and forcing it upward to the top of the back side. (it curves, not bends)

Get it? Curved from bottom to top.

Then, I'll place lights on the three sides (the light will be defused) and the shadows will be soft or nearly gone.

I love my mind. It keeps me busy.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

I love this pattern-but I can't get it to download. Any hints???


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Christina, they are absolutely beautiful. I have downloaded and saved the pattern. Will make some for sure. A few years back I made a huge afghan with the same pattern. My friend was so happy. Thank you for sharing. P.S. you place looks beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

vickitravels said:


> I love this pattern-but I can't get it to download. Any hints???


Would you like me to copy and paste the image.

Better, I have just saved it in Word so I can just send it to you by email.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Thanks, saved to make for Christmas gift.


Yes, you are right and you can make them in any colour.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

vickitravels said:


> I love this pattern-but I can't get it to download. Any hints???


Typically if the PDF file does not open, that means you don't have Acrobat installed on your computer. If that's the case, then visit their website and download their FREE Acrobat Reader. Here's the link....

http://get.adobe.com/reader/

*NOTE: Uncheck the "Yes, install McAfee Security Scan Plus - optional" box before you download. *

THEN, come back here and download the PDF file.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

These placemats are really pretty! Thank you for your generosity is sharing the pattern!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

SilverWeb said:


> These placemats are really pretty! Thank you for your generosity is sharing the pattern!


You're very welcome! Run ribbons through the rows of holes... use holiday colors, etc.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Your placemats are wonderful. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Karzie said:


> Thank you for sharing your pattern. Your placemats are wonderful. Can't wait to get started.


You're so very welcome... Post a photograph if possible!

Block... block... block them... (but not the nylon ones)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164236-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> This is my pattern so you are free to use it.
> 
> This type of crochet is known as 'filet' crochet. See those unfilled squares? That is a double crochet, ch 1, and double crochet, thus leaving a hole. Those 'holes' make a plaid type affect.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for allowing us to use your pattern. I'll be making these very soon.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

budasha said:


> Thank you so much for allowing us to use your pattern. I'll be making these very soon.


You're very welcome. It's a timeless pattern, and you could weave ribbons through those rows of holes for holidays, or birthdays.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Excuse the title of the link below, but they do have diagrams for crochet stitches and this link shows the decrease double crochet stitch.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-decrease-double-crochet.html


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

So elegant. Beautiful.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This pattern of the boxes forming reminds me of the spider web afghan I once made. I made a copy of your pattern I had fun doing the afghan I know I will enjoy doing the placemats.

I'm not as formal as you are but I think the placemats will work out great on the deck for eating out.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern and your table setting is gorgeous.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

grandmann said:


> This pattern of the boxes forming reminds me of the spider web afghan I once made. I made a copy of your pattern I had fun doing the afghan I know I will enjoy doing the placemats.
> 
> I'm not as formal as you are but I think the placemats will work out great on the deck for eating out.


Oh yes!!! Great for the 4th of July, picnics, boatings... YES!!! I just put them on the table because it was the middle of winter and we had snow... *chuckles* ENJOY!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

E Christina Dabis said:


> This is my pattern so you are free to use it.
> 
> This type of crochet is known as 'filet' crochet. See those unfilled squares? That is a double crochet, ch 1, and double crochet, thus leaving a hole. Those 'holes' make a plaid type affect.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention how wonderful these place mats feel in your hands. Kind of like holding a warm slinky... it drapes heavily, and it's not cold. I enjoyed working with the nylon cord.

Remember to melt the ends of the cord so they do not unravel. I used a cigarette lighter and waved the end of the cord through the fire a few times until I could see the nylon beginning to melt.


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. My grandmother made crocheted placemats and your pattern has brought back many memories of her. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. My grandmother made crocheted placemats and your pattern has brought back many memories of her. Thank you so much.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Sailorgirl said:


> Thank you for sharing this pattern. My grandmother made crocheted placemats and your pattern has brought back many memories of her. Thank you so much.


Well, thank you! Your comment about your grandmother, and comments from others about their family members, all of whom had been crocheters, is very warming.

I suspect that crafting, for women, is the common thread (pun not intended but very welcome). For men it would be vehicles, or military. For us, it's our crafts and cooking that live on after we're gone.

Speaking of cooking. My dear childhood friend has her Mother's handwritten recipes. She has copied them and embroidered them onto fabric. Soon they will be framed and given to her daughters.

I've framed a few of my crocheted doilies, and I will have one of the bedspread (Water Lily from 1914) framed soon, too. It really preserves my work and allows it to go forward in a safe environment.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work!!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Well, thank you! Your comment about your grandmother, and comments from others about their family members, all of whom had been crocheters, is very warming.
> 
> I suspect that crafting, for women, is the common thread (pun not intended but very welcome). For men it would be vehicles, or military. For us, it's our crafts and cooking that live on after we're gone.
> 
> ...


I think all your work should be in frames,but it might be a bit difficult with that gorgeous bedspread!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> I think all your work should be in frames,but it might be a bit difficult with that gorgeous bedspread!


Thank you, Grandma G! You made my day!!!!

I'll take one of the hexagon motifs and have it framed. I'm still working on that bedspread; not sure if I'll finish it, but I did make a bed-scarf out the motifs, and it won 1st prize at our local fair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Thank you, Grandma G! You made my day!!!!
> 
> I'll take one of the hexagon motifs and have it framed. I'm still working on that bedspread; not sure if I'll finish it, but I did make a bed-scarf out the motifs, and it won 1st prize at our local fair.


No wonder you won first prize at the fair. That bedspread is gorgeous. Love your doilies too.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice and thank you for sharing


----------

